# Still no mention of fast fps on 5DIII !! A loser in my opinion!



## kkoster (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, everyone seems to think there will be an announcement sometime today (22nd Sept). I'm not sure there will. But if the current rumours are anything to go by, with no mention of fast frames anywhere, then my current 5D2 will stay firmly with me until I decide to upgrade to Panny or other cam with at least some slow motion capability.

It's not sounding good so far!!! *But I still take the rumours with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2011)

I expect a new Pro printer. I don't think that everyone expects a 5D MK III today, in fact, most do not expect one.


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 22, 2011)

kkoster said:


> Well, everyone seems to think there will be an announcement sometime today (22nd Sept).



Where I am, it is far from being the 22 of september yet.
Just give it a bit more time... If something has to be announced, it will.


----------

